# 16 week contrest prep cycle



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

I need to starting getting my gear ready for this cycle. Any ideas? I'll will post my cycle and will edit/change


This is a countdown starting at week 16 out  to 1 week out.​Week 16-10
Test c- 1200mg 
npp- 700mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 12-10
Test c- 1000mg
Test prop- 400mg
npp-500mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 10-8
Test c- 600mg
Test prop- 600mg
tren A- 300mg
Mast p-600mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 8-6
Test c- 400mg
Test prop- 800mg
tren ace- 300mg
Mast prop- 600mg
Winny- 75mg (oil base injectable maybe water base)
Anadrol-75mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 6-4
Test prop- 1200mg
Tren Ace- 600mg
Mast prop- 800mg
Winny- 75mg
Anadrol-75mg
hgh 5 iu split

Week 4-2
Test prop 1200mg
Tren Ace- 800mg
Mast prop-800mg
Winny- 75mg
Anadrol-75mg
Clen 100-140mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 2-
Letro- 1.5mg
Test prop- 600mg
Tren-1000mg
Mast prop-800mg
Winny- 75mg
Anadrol-75mg
Clen- 140mg
hgh 5iu split

Week 1- 
Letro- 2.5mg
Tren Ace 1000mg
Mast prop-800mg
Winny- 75mg
Anadrol-75mg
Clen- 140mg

Also, I'm probably going to hire a local ifbb bb to help with my diet. How does the cycle look?? 

Btw- I get no side from tren but slight night sweats.


Changes- Change time/dose on winny/anavar
Changes- Removed halo
Changes- Add letro
Changes- Added HGH to 5 days out
Changes- Switched to Anadrol from anavar


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

Whoops I need to get to moved to cycle discussion .


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Week 8-6
> Test c- 400mg
> Test prop- 800mg
> tren ace- 300mg
> ...



Looks solid. I would drop the dose of the Var & Winny to 75mg/day and introduce them a little sooner ~6-8weeks out to get maximum benefit. Also If you drop the doses I would add in SuperDrol, it's almost as good as Anadrol for muscle fullness but doesn't aromatize. Cutting out all the aromatizables in the final weeks is smart, hopefully you won't need any diuretics, I'd still run aromasin throughout the entire 16 weeks. 

Get that diet nailed down perfect and good luck


----------



## Azog (Oct 20, 2013)

Have you ever done something like this before?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2013)

Why switch to a long estered test at the end of the cycle? How close is the end of cycle and your contest?

I dont know shit about contests but you'll hold more water with the Cyp, I sure as hell do. I would think you would stay with prop all cycle and maybe go with TNE the last week or two, pending on how soon the contest is.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Why switch to a long estered test at the end of the cycle? How close is the end of cycle and your contest?
> 
> I dont know shit about contests but you'll hold more water with the Cyp, I sure as hell do. I would think you would stay with prop all cycle and maybe go with TNE the last week or two, pending on how soon the contest is.



His prop is.at the end of the cycle...week one is the last week...it's a countdown.
He went from long to short...

And please OP tell me you are taking some NAC for liver help...especially with two orals...even though var is mild, winny by itself needs some.liver support.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 20, 2013)

Stats-
Age-24
Weight-185
Height- 5' 9"
Bf- 9% close to 8%


I started lifting about 4 years ago.My goals are to compete next year at NPC qualifier. I'm going to try and get dialed in at light heavyweight (175-198) but probably will be middle weight. Also getting ready for a 16 week bulk here in the next couple of months. 

1-6 Dbol
1-16 Test C 800mg
1-16 Deca 600mg
Hgh- 4-5iu (Blacktops from mexy)

I've never ran hgh before but I'm hoping it will help keep me lean for my contest prep. Any help or guide would be awesome.

**This is your intro from back in August. Seriously bro, what's going on here? You went on to say you've only done 3 cycles before, you're 24 years old, I don't know bro. My only advice is be careful. Be very careful!**


----------



## Popeye (Oct 20, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> His prop is.at the end of the cycle...week one is the last week...it's a countdown.
> He went from long to short...
> 
> And please OP tell me you are taking some NAC for liver help...especially with two orals...even though var is mild, winny by itself needs some.liver support.



Ahhh...I see, I guess I just got lost in the ridiculous amounts of multiple compounds


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Looks solid. I would drop the dose of the Var & Winny to 75mg/day and introduce them a little sooner ~6-8weeks out to get maximum benefit. Also If you drop the doses I would add in SuperDrol, it's almost as good as Anadrol for muscle fullness but doesn't aromatize. Cutting out all the aromatizables in the final weeks is smart, hopefully you won't need any diuretics, I'd still run aromasin throughout the entire 16 weeks.
> 
> Get that diet nailed down perfect and good luck



Thanks. I wil adjust. I looked a little into diuretics but sounds very very dangerous. Any advice on diuretics? or stay away


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Thanks. I wil adjust. I looked a little into diuretics but sounds very very dangerous. Any advice on diuretics? or stay away



Idk shit about them, and if you don't I'd stay away.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Idk shit about them, and if you don't I'd stay away.



Yeah I'm staying away.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Ahhh...I see, I guess I just got lost in the ridiculous amounts of multiple compounds



Yea...expensive cycle too lol


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Yeah I'm staying away.



Yes...stay away...diuretics are for seasoned users/competitors...even then it's dangerous.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

Nah its cheap. Vails cost me 3-10 bucks. Just got to learn how to homebrew


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Nah its cheap. Vails cost me 3-10 bucks. Just got to learn how to homebrew



At those doses, it would be expensive for me lol


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> I need to starting getting my gear ready for this cycle. Any ideas? I'll will post my cycle and will edit/change
> 
> Week 16-10
> Test c- 1200mg
> ...



*THERE IS NO LOGIC OR ANY EFFECTIVENESSS IN THIS PROTOCOL*

*Why do you randomly put/pull shit for no rhyme or reason???*

CONTEST PREP IS GOING TO BE 20 WEEKS (any less time and I fear for your body with the way you build protocols)

I assume you had no offseason-for this reason I'm introducing short ester Test

Week 1-9
Test Prop 1g
NPP 1g
Anadrol 150mg (take 2 days off)
GH 5iu

Week 10-15
Test Prop 1g (*drop at week 13*)
NPP 600mg (*drop at week 15*)
Tren 600mg 
Masteron 750mg (*Introduce at Week 13*) 
Anadrol 150mg (take 2 days off)
GH 5iu
Letro 1-1.5mg ED

Week 15-20
Masteron 1g
Tren 750mg
Anadrol 200mg (take 2 days off)
GH 5iu (*Drop 5 days out*)
Letro 1.5mg ED

*-GH, I hope, has been ran for months already. It is dropped days out for water loss.
-Test is dropped and replaced with Masteron as a base for water control.
-EQ was not chosen for secondary/test replacement due to wanting to limit the amount of compounds used.
-NPP is dropped for water control; fullness will be achieved by Week 15 from it.
-Tren is introduced to fully begin the shredding process.
-Letro is introduced/increased in dosage to allow COMPLETE fullness with no water complications.*

Diuretics/clen/et al not included.


even with this, I'm disappointed with the lack of homework/time 

At least you now have an effective protocol for prep


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 20, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Thanks. I wil adjust. I looked a little into diuretics but sounds very very dangerous. Any advice on diuretics? or stay away



It looks the COMPLETE OPPOSITE of solid; it's like you covered your eyes and randomly chose compounds and dosages and make a prep with it


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 20, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> Yes...stay away...diuretics are for seasoned users/competitors...even then it's dangerous.



The danger is overblown when it comes to oral diuretics-unless you are a COMPLETE idiot...there are plenty of those in our realm, however 

Lasix and It's strong relatives are the ones that are quite dangerous, even for the seasoned


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 20, 2013)

Hulk, his cycle is a countdown --> week 16 is the start meaning 16 weeks out. He switches from long ester test + NPP to Test-P, then adds Tren + Mast, gradually raises doses, then adds orals last. This is pretty basic and similar to yours, except you add anadrol and letro and even letro won't stop aromatization 100%, nothing will, you're better off eliminating all aromatizable compounds.


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay. Is there a need to run an oral for 20 weeks? How about dropping test prop 3 weeks out instead of 5 weeks outs?


----------



## ymenic (Oct 20, 2013)

Overall good read. I'm going to the gym


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 20, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> The danger is overblown when it comes to oral diuretics-unless you are a COMPLETE idiot...there are plenty of those in our realm, however
> 
> Lasix and It's strong relatives are the ones that are quite dangerous, even for the seasoned



True true...and yes...just like these 18yr olds running tren solo in my gym...
Ignorance can be fixed though...maybe when they can't get it up they will do some more homework lol


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> Hulk, his cycle is a countdown --> week 16 is the start meaning 16 weeks out. He switches from long ester test + NPP to Test-P, then adds Tren + Mast, gradually raises doses, then adds orals last. This is pretty basic and similar to yours, except you add anadrol and letro and even letro won't stop aromatization 100%, nothing will, you're better off eliminating all aromatizable compounds.



Except that countdown would make no sense and he has random coompounds and dosages...

Thats why i wrote the summary points-everyone can see WHY its the way it

Its way more simple than his too lol

You stop the aromatizing compounds, you stop making good placings

LETRO WILL STOP ALL WATER WORRIES

if you dont think it will, run 2mg every day for months leading up

There is NO logic to taper up doses and add orals later

TIME is the mos precious thing with a contest and the way he does it wastes time and placings

Sorry lupe if I sounded mean, im trying to change my tone since recently i sound like know it all

Again sorry if i did just want him to place good and not waste his time and effort


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2013)

hulk is on fire today!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 21, 2013)

No worries Hulk, idk what people told you about your tone but you don't sound mean Lol. Arguments/debates are healthy especially on the boards.

-Tapering up doses helps to maintain muscle while you're dropping cals lower and lower, the calories decline gradually and the dosages increase gradually to accommodate. And Bro you even taper up the dosages of Tren, Mast, and Adrol the last 5 weeks? contradicting yourself or typo?

- Add orals later because most take full affect in about 8weeks --> no need to run them for 5months

- As for the Adrol, unless he has already ran it before and successfully kept the water weight off I wouldn't chance it. Again Superdrol will keep you full, but I'm not saying 150-200mg/day of Drol and 2mg/day of Letro won't either. there's more than one way to do the damn thing


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 21, 2013)

Hulk came through crushing buildings!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> No worries Hulk, idk what people told you about your tone but you don't sound mean Lol. Arguments/debates are healthy especially on the boards.
> 
> -Tapering up doses helps to maintain muscle while you're dropping cals lower and lower, the calories decline gradually and the dosages increase gradually to accommodate. And Bro you even taper up the dosages of Tren, Mast, and Adrol the last 5 weeks? contradicting yourself or typo?
> 
> ...



-the doses do NOT taper

They REPLACE dosages from the dropped compounds-e.g. NPP is dropped and Mast is increased to 1g to place the lost NPP dosage

-ALL hormones take months to transform a physique-orals do peak around 8 weeks; I totally agree!

However, you won't reach the FULL physique changing effects of oral unless you run them at least 3 months

Try for yourself! you will love the changes at a 12 week minimum run vs 8 weeks or less

DO NOT worry about your liver...only doing high doses for more than 20 weeks should you start to worry

-there's no chance with anadrol making him too watered; More fear should be put into test than abombs

If there's any oral to worry with about water it is DBOL...but of course no person runs that or test in contest prep/weeks out

In fact, concerning Cost vs Benefit ratio, the absolute fullness anadrol delivers is WORTH any minimal risk to excess water

That's why it's the only oral, besides superdrol used precontest 

-totally agree about the superdrol! It's the best oral out there for competitors!

However, majority of Joe's get horrible sides from sdrol (since I don't I love sdrol so much LOL)


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 21, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> hulk is on fire today!!





SuperBane said:


> Hulk came through crushing buildings!



I love you guys haha


----------



## ymenic (Oct 22, 2013)

Would you recommend t3/clen?timing? I have heard people with coaches tell them to take dnp too. Thanks Hulk.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 23, 2013)

ymenic said:


> Would you recommend t3/clen?timing? I have heard people with coaches tell them to take dnp too. Thanks Hulk.



Of course it's recommended

Let's take a pause for a minute though

The things I tell are not for health but for winning...so adding variables like clen, t3, DNP, et al only put more stress on the body

Health should be #1-trophies don't mean shit in the grave

WITH THAT SAID

Start on a 2 week on/2 weeks off clen ED 60mcg (if your clen is potent like OLD manpower clen, then start with 20mcg to gauge feeling)

Since you're on GH, t3 will help-start with 50mcg and gauge your feeling in a couple weeks..up dose by 20-25mcg if/as needed

Big thing with gurus for pros nowadays is DNP cycling-structured a bit like clen protocols

I don't think DNP is necessary for you, but you're a big boy and it's your body

Start with 200mg ED to gauge how you feel..cycle for 2-3 weeks then off for 2 weeks (like clen's protocol)

Bump up by 50-100mg after the first two weeks if the dose was on the weak side (PLAY IT SAFE!)

While on DNP go keto

-carbs only before gym (any other time and enjoy your sweaty misery and lack of ability for gym)
-only simple carbs as carb source (shit load of fruits before, during, and after gym)
-NO LESS THAN 1.5 GALLONS OF WATER INTAKE DAILY 
-shit load of fat and protein intake
-ephedrine/caffeine to combat lethargy

T3 is a waste on DNP IMO...I think POB feels the same way

again, YOU (youre not a pro and not doing nationals/higher competition levels) adding these compounds go AGAINST my rule of *STAY AS SIMPLE AS POSSIBLE*

That rule is for health and results-kiss gives the best results; all successful follow it

Like I said, youre grown and life is fun with experimenting, so the advice is there for you 

Good luck!


----------



## ymenic (Oct 23, 2013)

Im going to pm you tonight.


----------

